# Best Java Fern or Plant Fertilizer?



## Gofish4eva (Jan 16, 2011)

I was wondering if you could help me out. I've got a ton of java fern on driftwood in my 90 gallon aquarium and they all seem to be doing poorly lately. See pics. I've got 4- T5 lights on (3 white, 1 pink) and pressurized co2 at 1-2 bubbles per second on for 9hours a day. I've only used the big tub of Big Al's liquid plant fertilizer in the past, but haven't used any for the past 5-6months. It could be too much light so I only use the 2 white lights now instead.

I'm going to check out the hyrdoponics store in Markham later this week, but not really sure what to get. I was just about to buy a big jug of seachem flourish ($50) but was thinking dry fertilizers are much cheaper. I'm looking for the entire package of fertilizer where i can just dose once a week or so (the EI method sounds complicated!). And the tank is filled with nice angels and 3 plecos - will liquid or dry fertilizers affect them?

Can anyone recommend the exact kind of fertilizer i should get at the hydroponics store?

Thanks in advance! Much appreciated.

Pic 1









Pic 2









~Gofish4eva


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Black on the leaves = nitrate deficiency. Doing large and frequent water changes for the angels ?


----------

